# best muzzleloader



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

what is the best muzzleloader i can get for around $600. thinking about savage 10ml-II . has anyone shoot one of these.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I went through this same drill a couple of weeks ago. The Savage 10ML, Thompson Pro Hunter, and Knight Disc Extreme seem to be the best ones out there. $650 should be able to get you a used one with a nice scope.

I went with the Thompson Omega .50cal. About a $400 muzzie + rings + scope. I ran it a bunch yesterday. 110gr of Blackhorn 209 powder under 245gr Powerbelts and Thompson Shockwaves. Groups as good as my 30/06 at 100yds.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Bullet/sabot system may be more important than the gun.

+1 for Powerbelts and Shockwaves.

I shoot a Rossi. It is as accurate as my '06 at 50 yds. Haven't tried it at 100.


Joraca


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

T/C Encore + Black Horn + shockwave = tack driver


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I LOVE my TC Omega with the Rosewood laminated thumbhole stock. The Rosewood is all gone, but you can get grey laminate or other stocks online. Muzzleloaders can be shipped directly to your home and do not need to go through a FFL Dealer. Here is a site to buy one:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=mUJCT4W6GcPk0QG3msmrBw&sqi=2&ved=0CFAQ8wIwAA#

And here is a picture of what mine looks like in rosewood:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for the Omega and shockwave combo..... I get MOA @ 100 and it kills.nothing fancy but a stone cold killing gun.... My dad bought a CVA Apex, its good and has options but wont out-shoot my Omega, IMO..You have to put some range time in to find your best load.. Ive seen bad luck with the powerbelts, they fly great but don't hit hard.. Ive seen a lot of lost deer with them on large hunts...Good Luck


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Savage ML II hands down. I shoot smoke less powder. It is cheaper to shoot also, get a pound of smokeless powder and you can get 75+ shots from it. Savage made a couple more this year. Honestly if Savage spent 1/4 the dough on advertising like the other companies do this gun would dominate. My favorite part about it is how solid it feels and is built. You feel like you are holding and shooting a modern rifle and not a cheaply made modern muzzleloader.

Savage is a legit 150+ yard gun also. 

Remember you don't have to go through a FFL when buying, so you can get one online shipped to your door. It won't be easy to get one for under 600, but I got one used for $450 last year and it is spotless. I use mine for 90% of my rifle hunting it is that accurate and reliable.


----------

